# Wafer Fails Physical, Rockets Sign Harris



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Free Agent guard Von Wafter told FOX 26 Sports Tuesday he will re-sign with the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Wafer, who played for the Rockets last season, had signed to play with the Greek team Olympiakos.
> 
> Wafter said he paid roughly $1.2 million to get out of that contract.





> "This is great," Wafer said. "Oh my goodness, I'm so happy, I'm about to start crying."
> 
> Wafer said his buyout is a lot of money, but it's worth it.





> Wafer is flying to Houston Tuesday night from Memphis, where he acknowledged he almost signed with the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> The Rockets are adding Wafer to their roster because rookie forward Chase Budinger is out with a sprained ankle.
> 
> Wafer will not be available to play for the Rockets Tuesday night when they play the Los Angeles Clippers.


Welcome back, Von Wafer.

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/091222-rockets-von-wafer


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets to Re-Sign Von Wafer.*

That's some serious glut we have on the wings

T-Mac, Battier, Ariza, Taylor, Budinger, Wafer.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Von Wafer did not pass the physical test.

This is true?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: updateWafer failed physical and Rocke sign Harris)Rockets to Re-Sign Von Wafer.*



> HOUSTON - NBA sources told FOX 26 Sports the Houston Rockets plans to re-sign free agent guard Von Wafer fell through when *Wafer did not pass his physical Tuesday night*.
> 
> Sources told FOX 26 the Rockets may re-visit Wafer's situation soon.





> With Wafer no longer an option the *Rockets signed forward Michael Harris *from the team's NBA Development league affiliate, the Rio Grande Vipers.


I'm disappointed.


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/091222-rockets-harris


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets to Re-Sign Von Wafer.*



> Wafer, 6-5, was in Memphis on Sunday and Monday and underwent a *series of tests that revealed a hip and back injury.* The Griz backed off because of Wafer's pre-existing conditions and their interest in a sudden trade proposal, according to team sources



Von Wafer has back issues!:wtf:


http://m.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/dec/23/memphis-grizzlies-vs-golden-state-warriors-postgam/


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets do NOT want Von Wafer*

Which one is true?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets to Re-Sign Von Wafer.*

Aww was hoping to see this guy back.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am glad to see Harris back. He always has been the right guy mentally for our team, its just he's too damn short


----------

